# Kansas CSA fees?



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

Does/has anybody hunt a Kansas CSA? If so, or even if not, what kind of prices are attached to them? I don't want to call a random number to inquire about a price and be blown out of the water by the answer.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

what is this and how does it work.


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

"Private fee-to-hunt areas licensed by KDWP are called Controlled Shooting Areas (CSA). CSA season runs Sept. 1 - March 31. 
A special CSA hunting license may be purchased that is valid only on Kansas CSAs. Hunter education certification is not required on CSAs. 
Hunter access to CSAs is through permission of the owner/operator only; trespassing is unlawful." 

This is off of a website. Since posting this I found one price, and it's an outfitter with expected outfitter prices. Just don't know if all of them are. They had it listed with wildlife areas, which led me to think they may have been cost affordable for a DIY trip.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

look at the kansas hunting atlas,we have been dyi trips to kansas for 4 yrs now we hunt in the walk in hunting areas (WIHA) they are free and there are plenty of them.


----------



## WHITETAIL99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Are the WHIA in kansas crowed in bow season? Gun season. I would like to go there once but would hate to get there and have noplace to hunt.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

WHITETAIL99 said:


> Are the WHIA in kansas crowed in bow season? Gun season. I would like to go there once but would hate to get there and have noplace to hunt.


We hunt quite a bit of public land in Kansas during the gun season. There are other hunter's on it, but nowhere near the hunter's on public land in MI. Most of the local's do there deer drive's on public land and sit on their private land. Most of the vehicle's that we saw on the publick land had out of state plate's on them, and the hunter's were real close to the road. If you do a little scouting and are willing to walk a little way's off of the road, there is really good hunting on public land!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

we go during bow, the 1st 2 weeks of nov. there are quite a few hunters out there but as stated before most vehicles have out of state plates and there are not near as many as you would find on public land in MI. with that being said there are plenty of WIHA's and if we see a truck at one we just move on to another. most of them are 1/2 mile long by 1/2 mile wide,160 acres.you just have to lace up your boots and scout until you find a few you like.


----------

